# Idea for tuning plate



## the colonel1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've seen several other threads about tuning plates but no one has mentioned what I'm thinking of trying. I have some perforated sheet metal that has 1/8" holes in it. has anyone tries using perforated steel before? I know a lot of people use cookie sheets and either drill holes or poke holes. Any thoughts on my idea?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry you didn't reinvent the wheel on this one.   Lot's of folks use steel sheets with smaller holes towards the FB and bigger holes towrd the exhaust.   

If your sheet metal has only 1/8 holes then you can gradually drill them out bigger going to the exhaust side.


----------



## frosty (Jul 9, 2013)

Widening the holes will work fine.  I have a buddy that has lots of old saw blades that he uses.  Use what you got, and smoke away!!

Good luck!!


----------



## the colonel1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Never intended to insinuate that I re-invented the wheel, just saying I've not heard of anyone else using commercial made perforated steel plate for their tuning plate. So trying to decide if good idea or bad idea. I have seen where lots of people have used cookie sheets and either drilled or punched holes in it. I wish I could figure out how to post a picture on here of the sheet... The way it's made is rows upon rows of 1/8" holes which would make drilling challenging.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2013)

The Colonel1 said:


> Never intended to insinuate that I re-invented the wheel, just saying I've not heard of anyone else using commercial made perforated steel plate for their tuning plate. So trying to decide if good idea or bad idea. I have seen where lots of people have used cookie sheets and either drilled or punched holes in it. I wish I could figure out how to post a picture on here of the sheet... The way it's made is rows upon rows of 1/8" holes which would make drilling challenging.


That will work......   use a step drill to make some of the holes larger as you move away from the firebox...  Dave


----------



## the colonel1 (Jul 12, 2013)

So just an update I made a baffle and used the perforated metal for a tuning plate and I must say it worked GREAT! smoke ran the length of the smoker and there was lots of it. So I'm pleased with how it turned out


----------



## veryolddog (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is something similar to what you are speaking about.













2013-06-23 11.23.11.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ Jul 12, 2013


















2013-06-23 11.23.31.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ Jul 12, 2013


















2013-06-23 11.23.37.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ Jul 12, 2013






I recently purchased this offset smoker from Yoder. It is the smallest they make and its called the Cheyenne Model. This plate is referred to as the Heat Management Plate and it is an add on option. It starts out with small holes nearest the baffle and the wholes become progressively larger as the plate moves in the direction of the chimney stack. This is 1/4 inch thick steel plate.

I am guessing that this is what you are speaking about.

Ed


----------



## the colonel1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes sir it is


----------



## veryolddog (Jul 12, 2013)

From my experience with this heat management plate, it does evening distribute the heat for about 2/3 rds of the cooking grill. The 1/3 rd of the grill in the direction of the firebox, of course, is warmer. This is ok since some of the foods that I cook, I do want to have a hotter temperature over there and less heat for foods that I want to cook slower. For example, if I brine a chicken, I move it closer to the firebox, so that I can get the skin crisp. I use the other end for whole onions, peppers, squash, and potatoes. 

Just one old Colonel to another.

Ed


----------



## danbono (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi All Would be alright to use ceramic tiles for tuning plates, in my Brinkmanns Smoke N Pit.

Thanks Dan


----------

